# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Các điểm du lịch hấp dẫn Sapa (P1)

## aloso13

*Du Lịch Sapa*
*Nhà thờ cổ Sapa – Kiến trúc La Mã*

Ẩn trong làn sương mù Sapa là một nhà thờ đá với phong cách kiến trúc Pháp tráng lệ, nhưng cũng đầy ảo. Thật ngạc nhiên cho bất cứ du khách nào khi tại nó tồn tại ở xứ sở xương mù này.


_Nhà thờ cổ Sapa – Điểm du lịch Sapa hấp dẫn_
Nhà thờ được xây dựng ở một vị trí đắc địa, ẩn khuẩn sau ngọn núi Hàm Rồng đầy kỳ bí, phía trước là khu đất rộng tạo sự thoáng đãng, không gian cởi mở. Điều đặc biệt hơn đó là, nhà thợ nằm ngay giữa trung tâm thị trấn du lịch Sapa, đứng ở bốn phía đều có thể quan sát được di tích. Việc chọn hướng của nhà thờ có ý nghĩa tâm linh quan trọng đối với người Công Giáo: Đầu di tích quay về phía Đông, là hướng mặt trời mọc, hướng đón nguồn sáng Thiên Chúa. Cuối nhà thờ (khu Tháp chuông) là hướng Tây, nơi sinh thành của Chúa Kito.

_Du lich Sapa – Nhà thờ cổ về đêm_
Toàn bộ kiến trúc nhà thờ được làm từ đã đẽo, liên kết với nhau bằng hỗn hợp của cát, vôi và mật mía. Phần tường của cánh thánh giá bên phải được tạo nhám như nhũ đá chảy xuống làm tăng thêm vẻ đẹp tự nhiên cho di tích. Mái nhà lợp ngói, trần nhà bằng vôi rơm (nay làm mới), đặc biệt trần ở phần gác chuông (gần quả chuông) là hỗn hợp của vôi, rơm, sắt, chưa sửa chữa lần nào.

_Nhà thờ đá Sapa trong tuyết – Điểm du lich Sapa hấp dẫn_
Tổng diện tích khuôn viên lên đến 6000m2, quần thể nhà thờ bao gồm: Khu nhà thờ, dãy nhà xứ, nhà ở của thầy tu, nhà chăn nuôi, nhà thiên thần, phần sân phía trước, hàng rào, khu Vườn Thánh. 

_Kiến trúc bên trong nhà thờ – Điểm du lịch Sapa_
Mặc dù trải qua các năm tháng chiến tranh, với nhiều lần trung tu và sữa chữa, thế nhưng Nhà thờ đá Sapa vẫn phần nào giữ được cái hồn đậm nét của một kiến trúc tôn giáo. Từ khi được xây dựng đến nay, nhà thờ Sa Pa luôn là địa điểm diễn ra nhiều hoạt động văn hoá truyền thống của các dân tộc nơi đây.
Có thể nói, đây là một trong những điểm đến khá thú vị cũng như có tính hấp dẫn khách du lịch Sapa, đặc biệt là những người có niềm đam mê với kiến trúc cổ cũng như những người theo đạo thiên chúa.
_Nguồn: Sưu tầm bởi Cattour.vn


_*Lưu ý:* Không đặt link vào bài viết, post đúng mục. Nếu sai phạm xóa không cần thông báo hoặc ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod!

----------

